#  Krankheiten >   entzündeter pickel >

## revis86

guten tag,
vor 2 tagen bekam ich einen pickel in der nase, 
daraufhin mäßig starker lokaler druckschmerz, 
über nacht jedoch schwoll mein linke nase um den pickelbereich 1/2cm an,
entzündungszeichen, --> starke rötung und STARKE schmerzen 
außerdem schmerzen in d. linken gesichtshälfte sowie weichteilschwellung bis in den linken oberkieferbereich, (1/2cm) 
hab meine nasenhöhle mit betaisodona eingeschmiert und kurz mit eis durchgekühlt,
die schmerzen sind so stark dass ich beinahe nicht schlafen kann   :angry_hair: 
bitte um tipps.

----------


## urologiker

Willkommen! 
Was ich dir rate?  
1. Auf gar keinen Fall mit den Händen am Gesicht herumdrücken! 
2. Ab in die nächste allgemein chirurgische Ambulanz. Wenn vorhanden wäre eine Klinik von Vorteil, die eine Mund-Kiefer-Gesichts-Chirurgische Abteilung hat. 
3. Noch heute!

----------


## revis86

weiß nicht ich mag ärzte nicht so,
ich werde zuerst noch teebaumöl probieren - das soll wahre wunder wirken! 
in 3 tagen ist es sicher schon wieder besser

----------


## Sterni

Hhm.. 
Deinen Selbstversuch eine Entzündung zu heilen finde ich etwas dumm und naiv. 
Ab zum Arzt, wenn sich das ding in deine Blutbahn entleert riskierst du mehr... :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo revis86, 
Die lokale Entzündungsreaktion (Pickel in der Nase) hat bei Dir bereits zum Übergreifen auf umliegendes Gewebe geführt. Deine unterstützende Maßnahme durch Betaisidona und Deine körpereigene Immunabwehr haben dies nicht verhindern können. Die nächste Stufe der Ausbreitung ist der generalisierte Befall. 
Da bereits umliegendes Gewebe infiziert wurde, würde ich sagen es ist 5 vor 12. Bitte begib Dich       SOFORT      in ärztliche Behandlung. 
Gruß Ulrike

----------


## Pianoman

> weiß nicht ich mag ärzte nicht so,
> ich werde zuerst noch teebaumöl probieren - das soll wahre wunder wirken!

   
Wird der Abwehrmechanismus des Körpers überwunden, können Bakterien ins strömende Blut gelangen und sich dort vermehren – es kommt zum gefährlichen Krankheitsbild der «Blutvergiftung» (Sepsis) mit dem typischen Schüttelfrost, schwerem Krankheitsgefühl und oft Benommenheit. Warnzeichen einer drohenden Sepsis sind schmerzhafte rote Stränge (entzündete Lymphgefässe) an den Armen oder Beinen und geschwollene «Drüsen» (*Lymphknoten*) in den Achselhöhlen, *seitlich am Hals* oder in der Leistengegend. 
Bei Verdacht auf Sepsis oder Blutvergiftung ist notfallmässig der Arzt beizuziehen, der Antibiotika verordnen wird.
Falls Sie also eine Sepsis erwischen, vergessen Sie nicht, den Notarzt auf Ihre Abneigung gegen Ärzte hinzuweisen. Der freut sich dann. 
Zeigen Sie ihm auch das Flässchen mit Teebaumöl, das freut ihn noch mehr. 
Pianoman

----------


## Patientenschubser

_Vll hilft es wenn zusätzlich noch Weihrauch verbrannt wird?!?_ 
Ich kann mich nur meinen Vorrednern anschließen, daraus kann eine akut Lebensbedrohliche Situation werden. 
Also auch von mir ab zum *Arzt* nicht zum Heilpraktiker oder anderen Schamanen

----------


## revis86

hab mich jetzt dazuentschlossen - doch noch am selben tag in die hno ambulanz zu fahren, mir wurde eine naseneingangsfurunkel diagnostiziert: 
dalacin C - clindamycin a300, rifampicin - gentamicin lokal und ein paar parkemed(mefenaminsäure) nimm ich jetzt bis montag zur kontrolle, (seit 2 tagen)
schmerzen etc. sind noch immer vorhanden - die schwellung ist nicht zurückgegangen 
ist es nicht ziemlich unüblich diese medika zu verschreiben ? hätte mir eher penicilline oder cephalosporine erwartet bzw. ein anständiges diclophenac, 
hatte dann doch zuviel angst vor einer bevorstehenden phlegmone - hoffe es bessert sich - und das alles aus einem pickel! 
verdammte staphylokokken!  :Smiley:  
danke für die wertvollen ratschläge - werde euch auf dem laufenden halten wie es ausgeht! :c_10cheers_3:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo revis86, 
Ich bin ganz erleichtert, dass  Du Dich jetzt in ärztlicher Behandlung befindest. 
Du schreibst, du hättest eher eine Verordnung von Penicillin bzw. Cephalosporin erwartet. Verordnet als Antibiotika hat man Dir Clindamycin.
Bakterienzellen unterscheiden sich hinsichtlich Aufbau und Funktion in mehrfacher Weise von menschlichen Zellen. Ein Unterschied ist z.B. dass Bakterien von einer murinhaltigen Zellwand umgeben sind. Dies war der wichtigste Angriffspunkt von Penicillin und Cephalosporin. Sie haben sozusagen die Zellwand von Bakterien geschädigt, aber keine menschlichen Zellen, da diese gar nicht über eine derartige Zellwand verfügen. Man hat diese Mittel oft (weil sehr erfolgreich) angewendet. Durch den Lauf der Natur (Mutation, Selektion) ist es aber Bakterien gelungen, so etwas wie eine Art Schutzschild, gegen die von diesen Antibiotika ausgehenden Angriffe, zu errichten. Es konnten sich ja auch nur die weitervermehren, die einen solchen Angriff "überlebt" haben. So ist leider der Stand der Dinge, dass die einstmals spitze Waffe, sozusagen stumpf geworden ist, weil die Bakterien resistent geworden sind.
Die Forschung hat dann Antibiotika entwickelt, die nicht mehr die Zellwand der Bakterien angreifen, sondern deren Angriffspunkt die unterschiedliche Proteinbiosynthese von menschlichen Zellen und Bakterien ist.  
Hier ist aber die Konzentration der antibakteriellen Stoffe entscheidend. In einer gewissen Konzentration hemmen sie den Vermehrungsstoffwechsel der Bakterien, d.h. sie wirken bakteriostatisch, haben aber noch keinen schädigenden Einfluß auf die menschliche Proteinsynthese, während Konzentrationen, die auch den Erhaltungsstoffwechsel der Bakterien hemmen, d.h. bakterizid wirken, durchaus dann auch menschliche Zellen schädigen könnten. 
Die Tatsache, das Du bis jetzt noch keinen wirklichen Rückgang Deiner Symptome bemerkt hast, wäre mit oben geschriebenen durchaus im Einklang. Die weitere Ausbreitung (mögliche Sepsis) wurde gestoppt. Da durch die gewählte Konzentration aber wohl auch kein Absterben der Bakterien erfolgt ist, dürfte dies auch für Deine körpereigenen Zellen gelten. 
Da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass Dir an einer Besserung Deiner Symptome gelegen ist, und Du vielleicht überlegst, was Du selber dazu tun kannst, ein kleiner Rat von mir. Ist nur ein Versuch, und im Geiste sehe ich die anderen an diesem Thema beteiligten die Hände über den Kopf zusammenschlagen (lächel).  
Ich weiß nicht wie es bei Dir ist, aber oft, wenn man sich weh getan hat, faßt man intuitiv die Stelle an und legt die eigene Hand darauf. Bei mir persönlich hilft auch eine besondere Form der "Schmerz-Umleitung": Fingerspitze verbrannt-Fingerspitze ans Ohrläppchen-Schmerz sofort spürbar weniger.
Hier im Forum schreibt auch eine sehr lieber Frau mit, die den Menschen Linderung durch Hand auflegen verschaffen kann. Sie berichtete davon, dass allein durch das Auflegen der eigenen Hand auf die schmerzende Stelle für die Dauer von 15 Minuten, oft schon verblüffende Schmerzlinderung erzielt werden kann. 
Ja, ich weiß, rein wissenschaftlich ein "Placebo". Ich gehe da etwas prakmatischer an die Sache ran. Was kann eine Maßnahme für einen Nutzen für mich haben? Hier: Schmerzlinderung. Kann sie in einer mir denkbaren Form schädlich sein? Hier: 0 Anhaltspunkte dafür. Ich habe also die Wahl zwischen möglicher Besserung und keiner Veränderung. An diesem Punkt fällt mir persönlich eine Entscheidung nicht mehr schwer. Test and error. Oder: test and help. Ob mir dann ein Placebo geholfen hat oder was auch immer, ist mir im Prinzip egal. Hauptsache es hat geholfen. Ach, etwas Visiualisierung zusätzlich kann auch nicht schaden. Vielleicht in der Art: Du konzentrierst Dich darauf, wie der Schmerz Deine Wange verläßt und von Deiner Hand aufgenommen wird, oder Du stellst Dir vor, wie Deine gesunde Hand etwas von ihrer Kraft den erkrankten Stellen abgibt, oder Du mischt Beides oder Du stellst Dir was ganz Anderes vor.  
Da Du in Deinem Schreiben den Gebrauch von Diclophenac ansprichst : Bitte NIE in eine ärztliche Medikation ein zusätzliches Medikament ohne Rücksprache mit Arzt oder Apotheker einführen. Es gibt eine Unzahl an möglichen Wechselwirkungen. Ein an sich vielleicht "harmloses" Schmerzmittel kann in Kombination mit einem anderen Medikament schlimme Folgen haben. 
Ich freue mich, dass Du uns auf dem laufenden halten möchtest. Also das Nahziel, den Kranheitsprozess zu stoppen, scheint schon mal geklappt zu haben. Den Rest kriegt ihr auch noch hin.
Wünsch Dir gute Besserung. 
Liebe Grüße     Ulrike

----------


## Patientenschubser

wegen Diclofenac: 
Die häufigste Anwendung von Diclofenac erfolgt bei Schmerzen oder Entzündungen, die in Verbindung mit *Verletzungen* oder *Erkrankungen* des *Bewegungsapparates* entstehen. Gerade in diesem Bereich lassen sich Schmerzen und Entzündungen oft nicht klar voneinander abgrenzen. *Möglich*e Einsatzgebiete für Diclofenac sind *akute Gelenkentzündungen* einschließlich *Gichtanfälle*, *chronisch* verlaufende *Entzündungen* der *Gelenke* oder *schmerzhafte Schwellungen* oder *Entzündungen* nach Verletzungen oder *Operationen*. Zusätzlich wird Diclofenac bei *entzündlichen* Formen des *Rheumatismus* und bei *Weichteilrheumatismus* verwendet. Quelle Wikipedia  Von einem Einsatz bei entzündeten Pickeln habe ich noch nie gehört! 
Wie kommst du den darauf?

----------


## Stine

> Die häufigste Anwendung von Diclofenac erfolgt bei Schmerzen oder Entzündungen, die in Verbindung mit *Verletzungen* oder *Erkrankungen* des *Bewegungsapparates* entstehen. Gerade in diesem Bereich lassen sich Schmerzen und Entzündungen oft nicht klar voneinander abgrenzen. *Möglich*e Einsatzgebiete für Diclofenac sind *akute Gelenkentzündungen* einschließlich *Gichtanfälle*, *chronisch* verlaufende *Entzündungen* der *Gelenke* oder *schmerzhafte Schwellungen* oder *Entzündungen* nach Verletzungen oder *Operationen*. Zusätzlich wird Diclofenac bei *entzündlichen* Formen des *Rheumatismus* und bei *Weichteilrheumatismus* verwendet.

 Genau dasselbe wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Mich hat es auch gewundert, dass bei so etwas Diclofenac gegeben werden soll.
Ich nehme das mittlerweile über 4 Wochen wegen meiner schmerzenden Schulter  :embarrassed_cut: 
Lg,

----------


## revis86

im Arnzeimittelpoket plus von 2008, wird diclophenac als schmerzpräparat bei naseneingangsfurunkeln angegeben und nicht parkemed bzw. mefenaminsäure, 
deshalb

----------


## urologiker

Klar kannst du Diclo zur Bekämpfung der Schmerzen und Linderung der Entzündungszeichen nehmen, das geht voll in Ordnung!  
Wurde der "Pickel" eröffnet? Wie ist der aktuelle Lokalstatus? 
Grüsse, logiker

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo revis86, 
Du hast Mefenaminsäure als Schmerzmittel verordnet bekommen. Du fragst Dich, wieso nicht das "altbewährte" Diclo. Lies mal ein wenig über mögliche Nebenwirkungen nach. Bei Diclofenac wirst Du ein 40 % erhöhtes Herzinfaktrisiko finden. Die Gefahr von plötzlichen Herztod besteht. 
Bei der Dir verordneten Mefaminsäure sind derartige "Nebenwirkungen" zumindest noch nicht beschrieben worden. Vielleicht wollten Deine Dich behandelnden Ärzte genau dieses Risiko vermeiden. 
Gruß  Ulrike

----------


## StarBuG

> Lies mal ein wenig über mögliche Nebenwirkungen nach. Bei Diclofenac wirst Du ein 40 % erhöhtes Herzinfaktrisiko finden. Die Gefahr von plötzlichen Herztod besteht.

 Wenn du anderen rätst, die Nebenwirkungen nachzulesen, solltest du dies lieber auch genauer tun, bevor du solche abstrusen Behauptungen hier aufstellst. 
Bei Diclofenac gibt es die Vermutung, dass aufgrund von thrombotischen Ereignissen ein geringfügig erhöhtes Herzinfarkt Risiko besteht. Mit Sicherheit aber nicht um 40%, denn dann würde kein Arzt mehr Diclofenac verschreiben.   

> Klinische Studien und epidemiologische Daten legen nahe, dass die Anwendung von Diclofenac, insbesondere bei einer hohen Dosis (150 mg täglich) und im Rahmen der Langzeitbehandlung, möglicherweise mit einem geringfügig erhöhten Risiko von arteriellen thrombotischen Ereignissen (zum Beispiel Herzinfarkt und Schlaganfall) verbunden ist.

 Zitat aus FachInformationen über Diclofenac.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ StarBug 
Bei Wikipedia unter Eingabe von Diclofenac dort unter Gegenanzeigen, wird über die Metastudie gesprochen, die ein um 40% erhöhtes Herzinfaktrisiko für Diclofenac ergeben hat. 
In diesem Zusammenhang auch :   http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ratge...id_115446.html  
Wenn es Alternativen zu einem Medikament gibt, dass nicht diese Risiken beeinhaltet, finde ich sehr verantwortungsbewußt von Ärzten, die Alternative zu verordnen. Sicherlich kannst Du mir auch erklären, warum der Hersteller von Diclofenac nicht schon gerichtliche Schritte unternommen hat, wenn die Darstellung der Risikobehaftung in dieser Größenordnung vollkommen unrealistisch ist.  
In der Focus Berichterstattung wurde von üblichen Dosierungen gesprochen. Das natürlich eine negative Berichterstattung über ein Medikament sich viel laaaaaaaaangsamer herumspricht, finde ich schade, denn viele praktizierende Ärzte werden von diesem Risiko auch noch nichts wissen, weil dann würden sie es wohl nicht mehr verordnen. 
Gruß  Ulrike

----------


## StarBuG

wenn man sich den Abstract der Studie durchliest, dann liest man:   

> diclofenac had the highest risk with a summary relative risk of 1.40 (95% CI, 1.16-1.70)

 40% im Fokus und Wikipedia (hab es dort übrigens so korrigiert, dass es dem Wortlaut der Studie entspricht) klingt nach Panikmache, da viele Menschen wahrscheinlich denken, dass von 10 Leuten die Diclofenac nehmen, 40% einen Herzinfarkt erleiden. 
Dies stimmt nämlich nicht.
Wir reden hier von einem 1,4fach erhöhten Risiko für einen Herzinfarkt im Vergleich zur Allgemeinbevölkerung.
Sprich, wenn von 1000 Menschen im Zeitraum von 50 Jahren 10 Menschen einen Herzinfarkt erleiden, dann werden von 1000 Menschen, die über eine längere Zeit (nicht kurzfristig!) Diclofenac einnehmen wahrscheinlich 14 Menschen einen Herzinfarkt erleiden. 
Nichtsdestotrotz sollte dies bei der Verschreibung bedacht werden, da hast du Recht.

----------


## urologiker

> Hallo revis86, 
> Bei Diclofenac wirst Du ein 40 % erhöhtes Herzinfaktrisiko finden. Die Gefahr von plötzlichen Herztod besteht. 
> Bei der Dir verordneten Mefaminsäure sind derartige "Nebenwirkungen" zumindest noch nicht beschrieben worden.

 
Cool down! 
1. Ich nehme an, dass der Autor des Threads im Jahre 1986 geboren ist? "Besteht" deiner Meinung nach daher ein erhöhtes Risiko für tödliche cardiale Ereignisse? Zu den 40% hat Micha ja bereits Stellung genommen... 
2. Allgemein gesprochen: Ein neues Medikament kommt mit sehr dürrer Studienlage auf den Markt. Ein Medikament wie Diclo wird schon seit Jahrzehnten eingesetzt und konnte bislang trotz der vielen Studien überleben! Man denke nur an z.B. Vioxx & Co. - zunächst hoch gelobt, inzwischen passé.  
my 2 cents, logiker

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ StarBug 
Meinen Recherchen nach verstirbt jeder 10. Mensch an Herz-Kreislaufversagen. Das bedeutet bei 1000 Menschen 100. Diclofenac erhöht das Risiko. Sprich 140 würden sterben. Für mich 40 Tote zu viel. 
@ urologiker 
Gerade durch die aufgetretenen Nebenwirkungen unter Vioxx hat man sich doch mit den älteren Cox 2 Hemmern beschäftigt. 
Auszug aus dem o. erwähnten Focus link: 
"Klassische NSAR wie Diclofenac und Ibuprofen wirken, indem sie bestimmte Cyclooxygenase-Enzyme blockieren, die so genannten Cox-2. Sehr ähnliche Enzyme befinden sich jedoch auch im Verdauungstrakt. Da klassische NSAR auch diese hemmen, schlugen die Medikamente den Patienten häufig auf den Magen. 
Eine Lösung schienen die selektiven Cox-2-Hemmer zu bieten, die nur die Entzündungs- nicht aber die Magenenzyme blockieren. Das Medikament Vioxx war einer dieser zunächst viel versprechenden Vertreter. Es musste jedoch vom Markt genommen werden, weil sich das Risiko für Herzinfarkt und andere gefährliche Herz-Kreislauf-Probleme unter hoher Dosierung verdoppelte. Schon damals gerieten die auch die älteren NSAR unter Verdacht, riskant für das Herz zu sein. Diese Vermutung bestätigt sich vor allem für Diclofanac." 
Noch eine Frage an StarBug. Woher stammt Deine Information, dass nur die langfristige Einnahme zu dieser Risikoerhöhung führt? 
Grüße  Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo revis86 
Du hattest doch am Montag Deinen Kontrolltermin. Wie ist der Stand der Dinge. Alles soweit in Ordnung?
Was machen die Schmerzen, schon Besserung in Sicht? 
Hoffe Du hälst uns auf dem Laufenden. 
Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ StarBug,  @ urologiker, 
Ganz so neu ist mefenaminsäure ja nicht. Patentiert wurde es bereits 1961 und wurde in der Schweiz und in Österreich auch schon häufig eingesetzt. Bis Januar 2007 war es in Deutschland allerdings noch nicht verordnungsfähig. Diesbezüglich muß es da jetzt wohl eine Änderung gegeben haben. Meine Frage lautet, wurde mefenaminsäure in der Metastudie mit untersucht? Ihr als Ärzte habt da ja bessere Zugangsmöglichkeiten bezüglich Einsichtnahme in Studien. Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir da Auskunft geben könntet. 
Grüße  Ulrike

----------


## billchen

hi revis86..also mein mann hatte vor jahren das gleich problem..nur mußte er eine woche in der hno klinik bleiben..er bekam infusionen und medikamente...der abzess/furunkel wurde allerdings nicht geöffnet...nach 10 tagen war alles wieder ok...
glg billchen

----------


## revis86

hi leute,
ja is alles wieder ok, schwellung ist zurückgegangen - furunkel musste nicht eröffnet werden, antibiotika und schmerzmittel sind abgesetzt - läuft alles wieder wie vorher, 
finds aber erschreckend wie schnell und aus dem nichts sich so etwas ausbilden kann,
man stelle sich vor dass vor ein paar hundert jahren leute an soetwas hätten sterben können - wenn sich z.b. eine phlegmone , bzw. eine sinus-venen thrombose oder ein septisches zustandsbild ausbildet, 
zu cox2 hemmer = ein paar davon waren eigentlich super medika - sind nur leider teilweise durch saudumme studien durchgefallen - obwohl sie in der praxis abgeblich unschlagbar waren,
das sag nicht ich - hab ich von meinem pharmakologie institutsleiter d. med-uni, 
zu diclo = nehm an dass sich die kardiovaskulären ereignisse nur dann erhöhen wenn es zu einer längerfristigen einnahme kommt - wie sollte sonst auch eine studie zustandekommen - müsste man sich halt näher anschaun,
bei einer furunkel, wo man höchstens 10stk zu sich nimmt - ist das eher zu vernachlässigen,
aber wir österreicher sind ja sowieso fans von mefenaminsäure  :Smiley:   
gruß an alle :c_10cheers_3:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hi revis, 
Freue mich, dass es Dir besser geht. Finde es auch schade, dass ein Medikament zwar eine sehr gute Wirkung auf den Bereich hat, zu dem es eingesetzt wird, aber dann leider eine eventuell tödliche Nebenwirkung in einem anderen Bereich. Ob diese Gefahr allerdings nur bei langfristiger Einnahme besteht, möchte ich noch bezweifeln. Im einzigen Erfahrungsbericht dazu, den ich gefunden habe, (im Anhang des Focus-link) berichtete Betroffener von Herzrhythmusstörungen nach nur kurzer Einnahme. 
Aber Danke noch mal, dass Du uns unterrichtet hast. 
Liebe Grüße   Ulrike

----------

